# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Khu Du Lịch Khoang Xanh Suối Tiên - điểm du lịch gần Hà Nội

## thietht

Cách trung tâm Hà Nội 60km về phía Sơn Tây, du lịch Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên thuộc xã Vân Hoà huyện Ba Vì là nơi phong cảnh ngoạn mục hữu tình, núi rừng trùng điệp, có dòng Suối Tiên thơ mộng, nước suối trong mát với nhiều dàn thác đẹp đổ xuống tạo nên những âm thanh kì diệu.

Khí hậu núi rừng mát mẻ trong lành Đến với Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên quý khách có cảm giác như thăm Đà Lạt nhưng lại ngay cửa ngõ Thủ Đô.


    Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên còn là nơi nói lên truyền thuyết Sơn Tinh - Thuỷ Tinh. Sau khi giúp Sơn Tinh đánh thắng Thuỷ Tinh, công chúa Ngọc Hoa cùng các tiên nữ thường hay xuống tắm ở suối này. Ngày nay nơi đây còn nhiều dấu tích.

- Đến nơi đây, uống ly rượu men lá của bà con dân tộc Mường - Dao. Trong lâng lâng men say, nghe người già kể về huyền thoại Khoang Xanh - Suối Tiên, tâm hồn ta như đang được đắm chìm trong thiên nhiên thơ mộng, trong tiếng nhạc rừng êm dịu, với tiếng suối róc rách, tiếng chim lảnh lót,... ta như lạc vào cõi mơ.

Chuyện kể rằng: Thuở hồng hoang có một nàng tiên nữ đã xuống dạo chơi phàm trần, nàng lạc bước vào thung lũng này và say sưa với cảnh vật trần gian.

Có muôn vàn hoa lá cỏ cây, dòng suối trong văn vắt, cùng hàng trăm dàn thác chảy róc rách như khúc nhạc hòa tấu giữa thiên nhiên yên bình.

Nàng tiên mải vui với cảnh đẹp của nhân gian, đến chiều muộn mới vội vã về trời và đã bỏ quên tấm thảm màu xanh của mình, vô tình có chàng hoàng tử đi săn qua đây bắt được. Chàng dõi theo nàng đang dần khuất trong làn mây trắng.

Hương rừng, quyện với hương thơm của xiêm áo nàng tiên, khiến hoàng tử ngất ngây, đắm say nghe suối hát triền miên, cùng với thác dội non ngàn, chim đàn ríu rít.

Nàng tiên ngoái nhìn lại thấy đôi mắt âu yếm, đắm say của chàng hoàng tử, không kìm được con tim yêu thôi thúc, nàng liền quay trở lại, e ấp như cánh hoa rừng tha thiết, cùng chàng tình tự.

Nhưng rồi khi mặt trời hồng nghiêng vòm cây bóng lá, vầng hào quang của tình yêu còn tỏa sáng, nhưng "luật trời" nghiêm khắc, nàng phải về. Không nỡ chia tay bạn tình trong lưu luyến, chàng hoàng tử níu nàng lại chẳng muốn rời xa.

Trong khúc hòa tấu của nhạc rừng rộn rã, nàng cùng chàng nằm trên tấm thảm xanh, nàng khe khẽ hát khúc du ca của đất trời, ru hoàng tử vào giấc ngủ giữa yên ả thiên nhiên. Chàng hoàng tử tỉnh dậy, chẳng thấy bạn tình đâu, chỉ còn tấm thảm xanh và cuộc tình ngắn ngủi mộng mơ.

Kể từ đó, tấm thảm xanh nàng tiên để lại cho bạn tình đã thành thung lũng Khoang Xanh mơ màng không có tuổi.



Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

nhìn đep nhỉ

----------


## kinz92

ảnh 1 là của thiên sơn suối ngà sao lại cho vào khoang xanh ạ @@

----------


## h20love

gần HN hôm nào qua đây chơi cho thoải mái

----------


## vstquanghiep

híc, kinh nghiệm của em hơi bị đau thương. Hôm đó em đi Khoang Xanh vào cuối tuần cùng gia đình, em dẫm chân xuống hồ bơi đi được mấy bước, nước ngập qua đầu gối thì chạm ngay vào cái đống dẻ dưới hồ( chẳng biết là underwear hay quần đùi, áo ... thì không biết, chạm vào là em rút chân lên chạy thẳng lên bờ luôn) .... ôi thôi, nhìn lại cái bể bơi vừa đục vừa bẩn, toàn rêu, lại còn cả rác thải sinh học, vừa chạy lên bờ thì có mấy bố làm việc ở đấy căng lưới hớt rác. nói chung là kinh tởm. Đã thế bên cạnh có một đám nhóc khoảng 5-6 tuổi đang ngụp lặn, bọn trẻ cứ ngụp lặn còn các anh lao công cứ hốt rêu với rác ở xung quanh dưới hồ lên. Trẻ con có biết gì đâu, trách các ông bố bà mẹ nào thừa thuốc trị ghẻ để cho con mình bơi ở cái bể bẩn thế này, thối tai toét mắt ấy chứ... thật là khủng khiếp các bố Khoang Xanh để cái hồ bơi không khác gì bể nước thải

----------


## trautre

> ảnh 1 là của thiên sơn suối ngà sao lại cho vào khoang xanh ạ @@


ảnh của Khoang Xanh đẹp hơn nhiều mà tác giả lại lấy ảnh của TS làm gì k biết nữa

----------


## trautre

> híc, kinh nghiệm của em hơi bị đau thương. Hôm đó em đi Khoang Xanh vào cuối tuần cùng gia đình, em dẫm chân xuống hồ bơi đi được mấy bước, nước ngập qua đầu gối thì chạm ngay vào cái đống dẻ dưới hồ( chẳng biết là underwear hay quần đùi, áo ... thì không biết, chạm vào là em rút chân lên chạy thẳng lên bờ luôn) .... ôi thôi, nhìn lại cái bể bơi vừa đục vừa bẩn, toàn rêu, lại còn cả rác thải sinh học, vừa chạy lên bờ thì có mấy bố làm việc ở đấy căng lưới hớt rác. nói chung là kinh tởm. Đã thế bên cạnh có một đám nhóc khoảng 5-6 tuổi đang ngụp lặn, bọn trẻ cứ ngụp lặn còn các anh lao công cứ hốt rêu với rác ở xung quanh dưới hồ lên. Trẻ con có biết gì đâu, trách các ông bố bà mẹ nào thừa thuốc trị ghẻ để cho con mình bơi ở cái bể bẩn thế này, thối tai toét mắt ấy chứ... thật là khủng khiếp các bố Khoang Xanh để cái hồ bơi không khác gì bể nước thải


ẹc ẹc
bác có nói quá không chứ nghe bác tả thì kinh quá, ai dám đến đó nữa
em đi hồi tháng 10/2013 thấy dịch vụ rất được, xanh sạch đẹp... mà giá cả thì rất sinh viên
à, có cái ảnh bọn em quậy tung giời ở dưới hồ tạo sóng luôn

----------


## dung89

chưa được đi bao giờ hụ hụ

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Hầy trông đẹp thật í

----------


## binhhb8b

chẳng biết mình đy Khoang Xanh bao nhiêu lần rồi mà có lần nào thấy nó giống trong ảnh đâu nhỉ ! chẳng hiểu sao những người chụp ảnh làm kiểu gì mà ảnh nhìn đẹp thế chứ mình lên thỳ chán lắm , nước lại còn bẩn nữa chứ !
__________________________________________________  _____________
Update amazon kindle fire hd 8.9 case now ! Why not ?

----------

